# low-cost labeling?



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

My son-in-law took a digital picture of me working a hive, placed some text around it, and copied this about 20 times so that it completely filled a 8.5 X 11 page. I print this onto a full sheet of adhesive-backed label paper, and then cut out labels as needed. It works for a small operation.

You can also by pre-printed honey labels, and use a rubber stamp to add you own identifying information.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I had my mom draw a sketch for my new
labels. On some of our older labels I have used a picture of our bees working flowers or of an apiary. Then I use full sheet stickers and cut them out.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

How's this for inexpensive? 
http://home.comcast.net/~phoenix_marketing/images/Label_Barrys_Honey.JPG


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

What works for me is buying self adhesive lables from an office supply store and printing out my own labels. My word processor has the label formats preprogrammed so it is a piece of cake. Then I spray them with hairspray as a fixative for the ink. THE labels do not put up with soaking in water. I'm doing some creamed honey labels tonight, 400 or more lables for $17. My other labels are cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Phoenix! That is extremely cool!
Barry


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Your welcome Barry. If you have a business name you would like to use instead, I can change it. Feel free to make any design change request you like, but keep in mind it will cost you one jar of honey for each change made.


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Will work for Honey...


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

I also use the self adhesive labels. Wal-mart has them, or any of the office supply stores. Microsoft Word would print just Text on the labels(I'm sure someone could insert graphics, I haven't figured it out yet) I use a Print shop Program. I use the 2" x 4" for pint and quart canning jars, and for my bears I print them with a business card format-punch a hole in one corner- and tie them to the bear with raffia. I don't worry about the hairspray thing, just don't get the jars wet. To decrystalize, I just set them in a warm(less than 140 degrees) oven on a cookie sheet. Even the poly bears hold up for this. (My oven is electric-haven't tried it in a gas one)


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I spray them with hairspray when still on the sheet, not when on the jars.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

some lables from Avery come with a disk that has all there lables and soft wear on it.i use number 6570 lables on my bears.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Phoenix. This is my first year and I find that the honey is selling a little easier than I expected. I figure that if I'm going to keep doing this, I'd better get a label made up so people will remember who they bought from and will come back!(and so Uncle Sam doesn't punish me!)Hopefully I will develop some marketing sense soon and can come up with a good biz name.


----------

